# Hi. Marley cockapoos anyone?



## lynnmcp

Hi. I am in the throes of getting my first Cockapoo. This will be my first dog in a very long time! Does any one have any knowledge of Marley cockapoos? i have the chance of buying a gorgeous little apricot boy and would love to know if there is anyone out there who has one of their dogs


----------



## dave the dog

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Benji is from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire. He is nearly 6 months and is just gorgeous! There are others here with dogs from the same breeder- Thirza. Thirza was really helpful when we were getting Benji, she's a lovely and knowledgable lady. Oakley and Wynny are both Marley doodle pups. Try searching their names and/or Marley in the search box. You'll find someone else expecting a Marley pup very soon too.

I bet you you are very excited! When will you be getting your pup? Would love to hear more. 

Meg and Benji xx


----------



## mariag

Hi Lynn, we own Benji's brother Oakley & as Meg said they are just gorgeous pups. 
Thirza is so helpful & we still keep in contact as she loves to see how Oakley is getting on.

Keep us posted with pics of your new arrival


----------



## lynnmcp

Thank you so much for your replies. You have reassured me a lot. I have done so much research on Cockapoos and their breeders my brain is buzzing! Thirza does seem a very nice, helpful lady who cares about her puppies a lot. We are collecting him Friday 7th and are all really excited and looking forward to it. I think I will be using this website a lot and picking everyone's brains for advice!


----------



## mariag

How exciting  
There are loads of helpful people on this website so you're at the right place for advice


----------



## Mogdog

How exciting for you. We didn't get our dogs from Marley but I did speak to Thirza and found her very helpful and professional. Hope all goes well with your new puppy ... do post pics when you get him/her.


----------



## Donnag

Oh how exciting another Marley poo. We have one too from Thirza, little Wynny and she's adorable. Good luck and hurry up with some pictures Xx


----------



## Turi

Hi Lynn

So excited for you - and can't wait to see pictures of your little boy!

Turi x


----------



## ccoakley

Hi,

We added a similar post to yours yesterday (30 Dec), and saw your post as we are due to pick up a boy from Marleydoodles in early Jan-12 as well. They will be brothers , we must keep in contact .very excited but nervous as well .love candy


----------



## Sequin

Hi
We are collecting our apricot girl on 8th January from Marley Doodles too!
Good luck to all the new puppy owners-let's keep in touch. So exciting!
X


----------



## Turi

Three more siblings on the forum - can't wait to see them all!

Turi x


----------



## rolliemole

We are looking for a cockapoo and Marley Doodles is top of our list - does anyone have any photos of Marley Cockapoos when a bit older? Particularly the black cockapoos? Trying to see what they may look like when older. Also, any advise gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## dollyonken

Can I second that request too please! Seen photos of Benji who looks gorgeous.

I have been in contact with Thirza of marleydoodles who was very helpful. I wanted to ask people who had bought from her whether you were allowed to choose your puppy or whether she selected one for you? This is what she has implied to me.....or perhaps I have got the wrong end of the stick!

Eleanor


----------



## mariag

Hi Eleanor, I got Oakley from Thirza last year (he's Benji's brother) and we absolutely adore him. Thirza does pick the puppy for you, she matches the puppy to your "requirements" e.g. young family, allergies, etc.


----------



## lynnmcp

Hi,
We got our lovely Dexter from Thirza in January. He's remarkably similar in looks to Oakley, just slightly paler. We travelled a long way to get him (Essex) but it was worth every mile! He's a wonderful little boy - smart, funny and we all love him to bits. Thirza was very helpful and I wholeheartedly recommend her to you. Hope that helps!


----------



## dollyonken

lynnmcp said:


> Hi,
> We got our lovely Dexter from Thirza in January. He's remarkably similar in looks to Oakley, just slightly paler. We travelled a long way to get him (Essex) but it was worth every mile! He's a wonderful little boy - smart, funny and we all love him to bits. Thirza was very helpful and I wholeheartedly recommend her to you. Hope that helps!


Thank you! It does! I am on the waiting list for the next litter of puppies. So exciting! Hope there is a puppy suitable for me this summer!


----------



## Sequin

Hi
Our young lady Miss Bonnie (Bonbon or Bonza her nicknames!) is also from Thirza. We got her this January. She must be Dexter's sister! She's apricot with white patches and such a clever,funny, happy dog. She's a sweetheart and I would highly recommend Marley Cockapoos to anyone! Thirza chose her for us, after I explained what we were looking for and she is perfect for us! 
How exciting for you.
Best of luck. Xxx


----------



## Donnag

dollyonken said:


> Can I second that request too please! Seen photos of Benji who looks gorgeous.
> 
> I have been in contact with Thirza of marleydoodles who was very helpful. I wanted to ask people who had bought from her whether you were allowed to choose your puppy or whether she selected one for you? This is what she has implied to me.....or perhaps I have got the wrong end of the stick!
> 
> Eleanor


We didn't get to choose Wynny either, I must admit I was a little bit nervous that we hadn't made our own choice. But trust me, Thiza made the perfect choice for us. Wynny fits in perfectly with us and our family life. She's full of energy, loving, loyal, almost the perfect dog, hasn't chewed at all and hasn't been crated since she was about 4 months old. If you are as lucky as us you'll have no problems at all. Good luck, I'll post some pictures once the kids are off to school


----------



## Donnag

lynnmcp said:


> Hi,
> We got our lovely Dexter from Thirza in January. He's remarkably similar in looks to Oakley, just slightly paler. We travelled a long way to get him (Essex) but it was worth every mile! He's a wonderful little boy - smart, funny and we all love him to bits. Thirza was very helpful and I wholeheartedly recommend her to you. Hope that helps!


Hi Lynn, Wynny is also from Thirza and we are in Loughton, whereabouts are you in Essex?


----------



## rolliemole

Oakley is gorgeous, so im guessing Dexter is too! Can you remember the parents of Dexter and possible Oakley? :0)


----------



## mariag

rolliemole said:


> Oakley is gorgeous, so im guessing Dexter is too! Can you remember the parents of Dexter and possible Oakley? :0)


Oakley's parents are Saffie & Sidney.


----------



## Jedicrazy

How are you Maria, feeling any better? Where are those pics of Oakley? I need something to cheer me up .


----------



## mariag

Hi Clare, still got a cough but finished the anti bs & I'm feeling sooooo much better than before!!!
Must get DH to upload the photos, will try & get him to do it later when he's finished painting the hallway


----------



## lynnmcp

Donnag said:


> Hi Lynn, Wynny is also from Thirza and we are in Loughton, whereabouts are you in Essex?


Hi Donna,

We live in Hornchurch. Shame its not near enough to meet up for walks!


----------



## Jedicrazy

mariag said:


> Hi Clare, still got a cough but finished the anti bs & I'm feeling sooooo much better than before!!!
> Must get DH to upload the photos, will try & get him to do it later when he's finished painting the hallway


Tell him to stop painting and get posting!


----------



## AnnieG

*Advice please!*

Hi
I am new to the website and really hoping to pick all your brains. I am planning to get a cockerpoo in December from Thirza at marley cockerpoos. I can not decide on male or female and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice? Also was wondering about the size of your adult cockerpoos from Thirza? Any measurements fellow owners might be able to share with me?!
Thank you so much
Annie


----------



## mariag

Hi Annie, we've always had male dogs in our families so just continued when we got Oakley.

Oakley is 1 year 2 months, weighs about 12.6kg & measures 16" to the shoulder. He is a truly wonderful companion, very affectionate, smart at times but also acts the fool & is still very puppylike in his behaviour. We all love him to pieces & we get stopped everywhere we go with people asking about him & wanting to cuddle him.

We would thoroughly recommend Thirza, she was wonderful to deal with & we have stayed in touch with her sending updates on Oakley


----------



## AnnieG

Thank you Maria! Do you know whose Oakley's parents where? 
Annie


----------



## Sequin

Hello 
Just a quick post but wanted to also recommend Thirza and her wonderful dogs!
We got Miss Bonnie in January and she is a real sweetheart. I didn't mind a boy or a girl. Thirza was wonderful. Highly recommended. 
We get stopped in the street all the time by people asking us about what kind of breed Bonnie is and where we got her from. I always recommend Thirza. Good luck! Promise to add measurements once I can find a tape measure...
x


----------



## mariag

Annie, Oakley's parents are Saffie & Sidney.


----------



## Amber01

Hello. We are due to collect a Marley cockapoo at the end of jan and are very excited already. Thirza has been very helpful and as first time dog owners it's reassuring to see on here all the positive comments about her and her pups. We are having a dark apricot girl, hope to hear from other brothers and sisters on here!


----------



## mairi1

Amber01 said:


> Hello. We are due to collect a Marley cockapoo at the end of jan and are very excited already. Thirza has been very helpful and as first time dog owners it's reassuring to see on here all the positive comments about her and her pups. We are having a dark apricot girl, hope to hear from other brothers and sisters on here!


:welcome:

I nearly got a maltipoo from Thirza but the timing wasn't right. She's a lovely lady and I'm sure your girl will be beautiful, I love that colouring. 

There are a few Marley cockapoos on here... They are ALL stunning.

Can't wait to see photos 

xxx


----------



## KJP

Lola is a Marley pup, she was born 19th August 2012, her dad is chocolate poodle Woody and mum is an English Cocker Spaniel who's name I have unfortunately forgotten, Lola was one of a litter of seven I think and is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Woody2012

I've picked up our apricot boy from Thirza just before Christmas. He is gorgeous! His dad is also Woody and his mum is Sadie, a black English cocker spaniel. Our pup is also called Woody! (after Toy story, not his dad! Although if you ask my 4 yr old his full name is Woody Pizza Planet!)


----------



## KJP

I hope you have as much fun as we are having with Lola! Can you upload a photo?


----------



## Janev1000

Would love to see a pic of Lola too! The last one was gorgeous! x


----------



## rolliemole

*Marley Doodles .....*

We have a Marley Doodle - almost one year old now. She is beautiful in every way and we are so pleased she is part of our family. Thirza at Marley Doodles has been very helpful - helping us along the way from our initial search for a cockapoo through to helping us once we had our Marley cockapoo home. :0)


----------



## Marzi

Rolliemole - that is an aboslutely gorgeous picture of your pup!


----------



## Woody2012

I agree, that pic is so cute! Amber01, have you got your Marley poo yet? Would love to a pic!


----------



## Amber01

*Amber picture at last!*

Hello all

Its been a long time coming but at last I am uploading a picture of Amber. She is 5 1/2 months now, the time flies doesn't it when you're kept busy with a puppy! we are thrilled to bits with her, think she is beautiful and such a lovely addition to the family.

We got her from Marley doodles and I have no doubt that Thirza knows inside out what she is doing with breeding, she has years of experience and she is a very experienced trainer too. However, when I phoned her for some advice she gave me a telling off for not having cracked things earlier, not helpful feedback. I like to think this was just an exception on her part and a reflection of how much experience she has and how little we do!

Anyway would love to hear from siblings again, Amber was born 30.11.12, gotta go get the wellies on for a lovely damp walk...


----------



## Muttley Brody

Amber looks adorable.


----------



## Amber01

Thank you!

We did win prettiest bitch at our fete dog show on Saturday so its not just us that think so!!


----------



## Amber01

Ok how do I load pita pata ticker properly????


----------



## dmgalley

Amber is beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody2012

Very cute....she looks like my little Woody! Was Thirza's poodle Woody her dad?


----------



## Amber01

Hello

Yes Woody was dad to Amber and I think her mums name was Saffi, but i may have got that wrong, she was an orange roan, beautiful bitch. Amber will be 6 months on the 30th, time has flown can't remember the days without her xx


----------



## Amber01

Thank you Donna, they all are in some way, so pleased we went Cockapoo not labradoodle!


----------

